# help? maybe- not sure



## Sleepwalker (May 18, 2010)

I'm married 14 years and in my 40's..... Lately I have this thing about being "caught" masturbating. I enjoy when my wife comes in to "catch" me...... The thought of another woman watching me is very enticing (not even wanting to be touched) Just the thought of someone seeing me- Is this abnormal? i never had this before but it's very stimulating to think about.....


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Normal? Abnormal? Who cares, as long as it is done in the privacy of your own home with your wife.

Outside? With another woman? Not so good.


----------

